# ماهو الحب ؟ ، و ماهى صفاته ؟ ، و هل الحب ضرورى فى حياة الانسان ( إيه شكل الحياة من غير حب ؟ ) ؟



## Acc.mero (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ماهو الحب ؟ 
، و ماهى صفاته ؟ 
، و هل الحب ضرورى فى حياة الانسان ( إيه شكل الحياة من غير حب ؟ ) ؟
و هل للحب و الرومانسية وجود فى الكتاب المقدس ؟*




دى أسئلة لقيت نفسى باسألها بس مش لاقى عندى إجابة على الأسئلة دى بس لما لقيت إجابتها لازم أقولكم عليها بس بشرط تقرأ الموضوع كله و بجد مش ع الماشى 


*http://try-2.blogspot.com/*


بس أنا هاستنى أتكلم معاكو يعنى اللى هايعارضنى هافرح إنه عارضنى بس اللى هايفرحنى إنه قال إنه معارض و اللى حاسس إن الكلام مايستاهلش الرد لازم يفكر إنى محتاج الرد علشان أصلح أفكارى


----------



## viviane tarek (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا هجاوب بكلمة وحدة 
((((( الله محبة))))
وبدون الحب ماكناش دلوئتى عيشين
كنا هنبقا لسة عيشين فالخطية
لان بحب الله لينا بعتلنا ابنة ليفدينا
ولذلك الحب ضرورى جدا" فى حيتنا
والمسيح قال( حبو بعضكم بعض)
يعنى اوصانا بالحب و المحبة
دة حتى اوصانا نحب اعدائنا
ودة بيدل على ان الكتاب المقدس بيحس دوما" على الحب

ويا صديقى لا تتشائم بان مافيش حب فالزمن دة
لان اسئلتك بتدل على عدم ايمانك انة فى حب
فالحب موجود حولك فى كل شئ
حب الاب والام والاخوة والاقارب والاصدقاء
حتى بتلقية فى حبك لشئ مش شرط للانسان بس
ولو اصدك الحب العاطفى فهو ايضا" موجود
بس متستعجلش كل شئ بيجى للانسان فالوقت الرب هيسمح بية

وربنا يرشدك دوما" لصالحك
معلش طولت عليك 
بس انا سعيدة  ويا ريت يعجبك رضى
شششششككككرررراااااا"""""""""""*​


----------

